# Bolero 680FB 2008 Towbar



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Bolero 680FB 2008 Towbar

Has anyone got a Towbar fitted to a Bolero 680FB

I had a scooter rack attached to Towbar mount on the Hymer B544.

Well I now want to put this onto the Bolero.

So
What is the download capacity?
Will the Bolero be able to take the weight of Towbar, Scooter rack and Scooter?

If the answer is no, would adding Air Ride solve the problem?

Any other thoughts/comments

TIA

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Towbar*

Hi

Bit of background first...

Mine is a Kon-tiki with an Al-ko towball thing. This pulls the Corsa and A frame.

I asked about having a scooter rack bolted on to this. One firm at Bradford said yes, the others - several - said no. The towball is stamped with a 75kg marking. A rack weighs about 30kg and a scooter at least 80 kg.

I spoke to Armitage Trailers at Casleford/Pontefract and they said I needed to remove the existing set up and replace it with one that was of a different design. The new set up could act as a towbar or a scooter rack. I do not think it could act as both at the same time although I can't recall.

The Swift website indicates your motorhome has a maximum towing weight of 1300kg, with a note to refer to your dealer for more information.

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I suggest that you pm Peter at JCM.he might well know.

cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

cabby said:


> I suggest that you pm Peter at JCM.he might well know.
> 
> cabby


(Thanks Cabby)

Better to ring Glenn Harris, our Service Manager and get the answer from the 'horses mouth'

Peter


----------



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

We have a 680FB fiited with a TOWTAL see www.towtal.co.uk bar with a easy lifter rack. We carry a 50cc Scooter all the time just come back from a weekend in Worthing. If you need more info or would like a dig pic let me know. i'm sure TOWTAL will help with the tech stuff.


----------

